# Still Showing as a guest



## rfgcc (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello..I became a member yesterday. I then went into the TUG BBS and reregistered and responded to the email sent to me. I clicked on User Control Panel and I'm still listed as a Guest. Any advice would sure be appreciated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------

